# Before The Ride



## back2thetrail (Jul 13, 2015)

I was wondering what people here eat and drink before they ride mainly and during the ride secondarily. I don't like to eat breakfast when I first get up, I usually have a coffee. Drinking the coffee is not why I don't like eating when I get up (I mean the caffeine). But I need energy for the ride and I usually ride earlier so I have to get in the habit of getting nutrition in my system. So what do you eat and drink and how long before you ride do start?


----------



## Manning (Apr 11, 2007)

My favorite / best breakfast is steel cut oats with either pecans or walnuts, and either a banana, or blueberries, or peaches, and a small glass of milk at least an hour before the ride. Something about that works better than anything else I've tried. 

During is fig newtons and/or payday candy bars. Races are done on gels.


----------



## Inter71 (Jul 13, 2014)

Giant fruit smoothie.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Sometimes I have microwave pancakes, sometimes an English muffin or a bagel. During the ride I have those energy gel packs and a protein bar.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Steel cut oats with raisins and brown sugar. Sometimes a Greek yogurt. Coffee. Snickers or gummy bears during ride.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cannondave (Mar 3, 2014)

I try to start like this for rides longer than 2-3hrs..
Coffee, Scottish porridge oats with jam, Banana or two.
All roughly an hour before riding if possible..


----------



## Skymonkey (Mar 12, 2014)

Tried a lot of the breakfast staples over the years and always come back to whole wheat pancakes and 2 over easy eggs. Put the eggs between 2 pancakes, pop the yokes and a little bit of natural maple syrup. Mmmm, now I'm hungry. 

I'll eat at least an hour before I ride. If I'm racing I'll eat 2 - 3 hours before then a homemade rice bar or gel 30 min before start.


----------



## Power Meter City (Mar 28, 2016)

Oatmeal and a banana. Fast and slow carbs together. Maybe an egg or two, but protein can slow the digestion of carbs, so I keep the protein low pre-ride. Oh, and some beet juice of course


----------



## Claire2016 (May 9, 2016)

how long to eat before ride ?


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

For morning rides (or any other endurance sport I do, like xc skiing, ski touring, running,...) I try to have breakfast at least 2h before I start (having full stomach at 95% or more of max HR is just not my thing). I kept my breakfast habits from times of my pro xc ski career, so it's normally porridge (made with rolled oats) with some brown sugar and milk. Because of my sporadic issues with crazy HR jumps during activities, I stopped drinking coffee before I go, and problems were gone since then. Espresso more then 4h before sport is ok, but that cuts my morning espresso out, if I go for morning session. So coffee is saved for after activity. During activity, if it's 2h or longer, I use home made power bars and that's pretty much it (for that 1 or 2 races I still do in a year, I use gels).


----------

